# Indiana House kills bill to block hunting plan



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

wow.........i am sure glad to hear that !!!!


Tim4Trout said:


> Indiana House kills bill to block hunting plan
> 
> By Lesley Stedman Weidenbener
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

This does appear to be good news. So the fenced hunts shall continue in Indiana? 

Keep on this one Hoosiers! This banning of "fenced hunts" is dangerous and could be creatively extended to include all lands with fences on the property....


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

doctariAFC said:


> This does appear to be good news. So the fenced hunts shall continue in Indiana?
> 
> Keep on this one Hoosiers! This banning of "fenced hunts" is dangerous and could be creatively extended to include all lands with fences on the property....



Maybe I'm not comprehending what I'm reading correctly. I get the impression that this allows the agency to end the fenced hunts.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> Maybe I'm not comprehending what I'm reading correctly. I get the impression that this allows the agency to end the fenced hunts.


Hmmm... I was under the impression it was going the other way. Perhaps I misread the article. Help me our Indiana, what is going on with the fenced hunts? Reason why I ask is that NYS tried this one as well, and it went down in flames due to the language opening the door to ban hunting on private lands that had an old fence somewhere on the back 40, falling down or still intact, didn't matter. What is happening Hoosiers?


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Kudos to Indiana for taking the necessary steps to eliminate this black eye of the hunting community! Hopefully, Illinois will do the same. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Another link

http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/fortwayne/news/local/13980757.htm


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Interesting article. What is the exact ruling from the DNR? Seems like its less about fences and more about game farms in general. What are we talking about in terms of these game farms? Are these 100 acre parcels penned up big time with high fences? What do they look like???

See, as I read this article, the language is conveying more about the dollars and less about the ethics behind the practice. Was a law of ruling past that sets the criteria of these operations? I'm searching for the specifics....


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Here are some links to the various associated legislation

From Senate Bill 87

Provides that certain state actions that result in the closure of an enclosed hunting facility are considered takings that require compensation if the owner of the enclosed hunting facility meets all legal requirements for the operation of the facility. Requires the department of natural resources to commission an independent appraiser to determine the amount of compensation and to compensate the owner of the facility.


http://www.in.gov/legislative/bills/2006/PDF/ES/ES0087.2.pdf
Page 2 of 18



http://www.in.gov/apps/lsa/session/billwatch/billinfo?year=2006&session=1&request=getBill&docno=87


Senate Bill 314 

http://www.in.gov/apps/lsa/session/billwatch/billinfo?year=2006&session=1&request=getBill&docno=314

House Bill 1249

http://www.in.gov/apps/lsa/session/billwatch/billinfo?year=2006&session=1&request=getBill&docno=1349


Indiana DNR Press releases

http://www.in.gov/serv/presscal?PF=dnr&D=1&CS=2&ES=16&Clist=11&Y=2005&M=7&navigate=Go

DNR Announces Decision on High Fenced Whitetail Deer Shooting and the Hunting of Exotic Mammals


http://www.in.gov/serv/presscal?PF=dnr&Clist=11&Elist=84343


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Tim4Trout said:


> Here are some links to the various associated legislation
> 
> From Senate Bill 87
> 
> ...


Thanks much! Helps to clarify some of the questions. I also noticed that hunting preserves in Indiana will also be shuttered in 2013. Although I must admit, it does appear that mammals are covered but not fowl? What happens to the hunting preseveres (not behind high fences) which offer game bird hunting, like pheasants, quail, etc?

Compensation for these facilities is certainly warranted.

What I found interesting is the clause under the breeders license that no animal shall be hunted or PURPOSELY KILLED under this license. Really? Does this also apply to game farms, producing scents and even meats for restaurants and shelters and such? Or does this not happen in Indiana? This language would make it illegal to slaughter deer behind fenced areas for food.

All in all, the high fenced hunts certainly give hunters a bad image. I just sincerely hope these measures are not tossing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------

